# Pluto



## mow (Apr 12, 2005)

By the same mastermind mangaka that brought us the marvels 

20th Century Boys
Monster
Happy!
Master Keaton

The one and only, Naoki Urasawa.

This manga is a collab with the legendary Osamu Tezuka for his manga "astro Boy". I know it might sound strange at first, for the simple fact that the god of manga and anime passed away more than ten years ago. However, Urasawa is offering a remake for the story, from the eyes of the villian, PLUTO.

A breif synposis:-

*Inspector Gesicht d' Europol inquires into a series of murder made on robots and personalities well-known for their participation in the installation of the laws of equality and freedom of the robots. But the robots disappeared are not any, in fact the robots seven more powerful was ever built and all had become benefactors of humanity by putting a term at a conflict in the Central Asia. Its way will carry out it until Atom (Astro) the little boy robot who also made him party of these seven famous robots.*


----------



## onlyelliot (Apr 12, 2005)

This sounds really interesting, someone really needs to get on teh ball with their IRC skills and help us out... I mean please... or someone could teach me how..


----------



## mow (Apr 13, 2005)

Aye, please IRC users, help a brotha out!


----------



## mow (Apr 13, 2005)

Einh?nder ^.^

you dont have to uplaod them all at one go, just a few chapters would be grand. (and I beg thee, use winzip!)

thanks alot, I really appreciate this


----------



## pakku (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll just edit this post as I upload more. I'm watching episodes of HnG while it uploads, so there may be a bit of a wait.

Pluto- Chapter 01

Edit: Bad timing I guess, looks like the site is down at the moment


----------



## mow (Apr 14, 2005)

pek = God :I


----------



## mow (Apr 14, 2005)

Mate, you are making my day here. I'm still looking around for Samurai Deeper Kyo. If I find something I'll be sure to pm you


----------



## mow (Apr 14, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

he met 
*Spoiler*: _chapter 7_ 



 atom!!!!!!!


 this is so freaking coollllllllllll!!!!!

this is incredible! So darn darn good!


----------



## pnoypridz (Apr 14, 2005)

god this mangaka is a freakin genius


----------



## mow (Apr 14, 2005)

TELL ME ABOUT IT!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 A KKK clan against robots? and Gesicht kiled the man's brother? This is probabily the reason why the police chief tampered with his memories three years ago. This leads to the theory that ALL 7 robots who were involved in the training and the war have killed before. The greatest scientific creations going against the no.1 rule in robotics...


 this is so damn good! and its only the first 2 volumes! I bow to Urasawa. All other mangakas are garbage compared to him


----------



## pnoypridz (Apr 14, 2005)

this manga got so many sad parts


*Spoiler*: __ 



when the #2 dies... and the blind guy was telling him to come back....got a little imotional thier


----------



## mow (Apr 14, 2005)

I know. He manages to convey such powerful emotions in his work. I never feel this way when I read other mangas beside his.


----------



## pnoypridz (Apr 14, 2005)

ya i know he makes characters so good/feel real so the readers gets attached to them and so when something happens to them its more dramatic


----------



## mow (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm not joking here, when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Brandon & #2 died, I almost wept. It was so vivid, I felt I was there witnessing him singing that song to the old man as he fought and when Brandon was sending his final memories of his family


.


----------



## pnoypridz (Apr 14, 2005)

they should make a beck style anime with #2 and the old guy


----------



## mow (Apr 14, 2005)

Hell yeah 

and what the.. your avy! a Talib Kweli fan? awesomeness mate!


----------



## pnoypridz (Apr 14, 2005)

hell ya Talib Kweli is my favorite rapper

Hi-Tek Reflection = best album i ever listened too

sry offtopic


----------



## mow (Apr 14, 2005)

Dude you are talking to the music mod  going offtopic and ranting about music is my trademark XD.

I have to agree though, its one hell of an album, I heard it twice only. I intend to purchase it asap.

but back to Pluto. How many volumes do you think it will be? Things are happenign at such a rapid pace. But knowing Urasawa it cant be less than 5 volumes (his shortest work was a 1 volume one-shot, it's name evades my memory atm)

Also, what other titles have you read by Urasawa?


----------



## pnoypridz (Apr 14, 2005)

i think its gona be like 6 volumes or so

im reading 20th century boys right now and im about to start reading monsters


*Spoiler*: __ 



 lol theirs an evil teddy bear


----------



## mow (Apr 14, 2005)

pnoypridz said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lol theirs an evil teddy bear



That's how badass Urasawa. is . 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Can you think of anyone else that can make the major villian a teddy and still make it a cool concept?


----------



## Lafiel4 (Apr 18, 2005)

Just discovered this manga recently, it's so good!


----------



## mow (Apr 18, 2005)

yes! more Pluto fans! you must read urasawa's other works. Superb titles .


----------



## Drizzt (Apr 19, 2005)

I wondering.. if the series are suppose to be from the POV of Pluto, then why hasn't it started with Pluto? I understand that these chapters were suppose to be a re-introduction to the world of Atom and that it's setting up the points that will be revelant later in the series. But couldn't it have done the same with the POV of pluto as well?

Or is that we'll find out that Pluto is actually the inspector. 

hmmm.


----------



## mow (Apr 19, 2005)

Well thatis my fault actually. What I meant was the series will focus mostly on Pluto, not pluto's POV. But you never know, Urasawa is unconventinal, he might do that ;]


----------



## Codde (Apr 21, 2005)

Well just started the manga... already up to chapter 17. Guess I'll have to wait for a while till the next chapter.

Quite an interesting manga. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I like that the main character is a robot instead of a human. Not much of a spoiler...probably revealed in the 3rd page or something. The memory thing is interesting...though those KR clan members reminds me of a certain...'group'...kind of funny...


----------



## Drizzt (Apr 30, 2005)

Well.. chapter 18 is getting really interesting.. 

And it's getting better and better..

btw: chapter 18 script is out


----------



## mow (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks mate!


----------



## pnoypridz (Jun 5, 2005)

epsilon looks like a kick ass character


----------



## spinstate (Jun 6, 2005)

Pluto Direct DLs available here Link two


----------



## Crowe (Jun 7, 2005)

Latest chapters : 445 kakasasu piccies =P

Topic: I just read the 3 first chapters and i'd say that i LOVE how the whole story develops, through these 3 chapters. Amazing. . .!


----------



## Limitles Shadow (Aug 9, 2005)

Anyone know how often Pluto is out? 

I love this series


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 9, 2005)

Limitles Shadow said:
			
		

> Anyone know how often Pluto is out?
> 
> I love this series




Pluto is released here and there its pretty slow.

You can check here also for scans:


I am up to Chapter 5, if I wasn't to busy with other Urasawa works, I could be up to par with Pluto.


----------



## Limitles Shadow (Aug 10, 2005)

That's the same site I use, thanks.

It's been a few weeks since 21 has been out so I thought there were chapters I hadn't read


----------



## spinstate (Sep 26, 2005)

Chapter 22 & 23 are out.

Get them here : ? Source: FF7AC Reunion


----------



## Crowe (Sep 26, 2005)

everybody loves shameless self promotion
 White Wedding
Direct downloads


----------



## Gamakireta (Sep 28, 2005)

Yeah...souhaku already make it to 22 and 23 ... ;D i really loves all Urasawa's works...very cool


----------



## penguins (Dec 6, 2005)

how does this compare to 20th century boys? 20CB is such pure quality that all other mangas get compared to it now.


----------



## Darts (Dec 7, 2005)

i personally like pluto better, but anyways if you liked 20cb then you definitely wont be disappointed by this


----------



## olaf (Dec 8, 2005)

OMG 24&25 are awesome!

That part with this dying robo-dog, really moved me.

*Spoiler*: __ 



And then this bug guy. I mean it looks like he destroyed that dog and left it in park so this professor could find it. OMG waht a bastard. To kill a living being (in Pluto robots are somehow treated like other living beings) just to have a reason to see that profesor.

And I hope that Uran won't die. Or at least she won't die with a meaningles deat. (She comes there where this Pluto robot is; BOOM and she's dead)


----------



## Soul Fang (May 1, 2006)

Can someone please post links for ACT 17 and onwards. Souhaku Scans seemed to have removed the download links and all the other links are dead. Greatly appreciate it. I want to read more, but only have up to Act 16.


----------



## Soul Fang (May 3, 2006)

If chapter 27 has been released, someone please uploadit.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Jun 4, 2006)

^ Awesome, thanks Pakku . I just wish this manga would be released on a more frequent bases.

<----Another huge Urasawa fan


----------



## Dark Schneider (Jul 9, 2006)

Why thank you, kind _sir_


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Jul 17, 2006)

@ Pakku & Hellkorn

Thanx for the Chappies 

And question @ all:

Who?s your favourite Pluto-Chara?

I like Epsilon ( kinda mysterious that guy ) but Gesicht is cool too


----------



## ETA (Jul 17, 2006)

That sure as hell helps. Thanks, man.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 32 Spoilers_ 



So, what I got out of this was... that Gesicht killed Adolf's brother due to the man's horrid acts against robot-kind? Still wondering how Gesicht was able to do so by overcoming that infamous law... unless he himself is of the "Perfect Robot" variety that Dr. Tenma was alluding to in the last chapter.






			
				Chiyo-chan said:
			
		

> @ Pakku & Hellkorn
> 
> Thanx for the Chappies


 
Since I only asked the question and pakku was the one who responded... I see little reason for me to be thanked.

(Then again, some people might not've caught up on the chapters otherwise, so...)



> And question @ all:
> 
> Who?s your favourite Pluto-Chara?
> 
> I like Epsilon ( kinda mysterious that guy ) but Gesicht is cool too


 
Kind of a hard to choose because _Pluto_ is a manga that doesn't really present any light moments from characters, but I'll just take the easy way out and say Gesicht.


----------



## vanh (Jul 18, 2006)

Hellkorn, last time you gave me link to get up to chapter 31 . However, I could only get 28 chapters  But I have to say this is a masterpiece . This manga brings about mixed emotions .


----------



## Soul Fang (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey could anyone please upload act 27 and up to the currect chapter? All the links are dead and souhaku scans only have links for up to act 26. I really want to continue with the manga and would really appreciate if someone uploads act27 to the current released chapter. thanks in advance.


----------



## pakku (Aug 10, 2006)

You got it.


----------



## Soul Fang (Aug 10, 2006)

Pakku thanks. Appreciate it. rep for you.


----------



## ETA (Sep 10, 2006)

I just want to know if we can be looking forward to any new releases past chapters thirty-one from Manga Screener anytime soon, really (unless some have been put out, make me a very bad critic).

But I fully agree with the above: _Pluto_ is a truly brilliant manga that I hope is licensed so it can belong on myself along with _Monster_ and _20th Century Boys_ (when Viz eventually puts that out after _Monster_), both of which are also done by Naoki Urasawa.


----------



## ifira (Sep 11, 2006)

sad to hear that we have to wait for quite some time for it's release. 

at first i tot Gesicht was human. =)


----------



## mow (Sep 11, 2006)

Urasawa is one of the most brilliant mangakas of our age and time, and easily the greatest mangaka of all time. The depth of every single seires he creates is truelly mind boggling, and this is a perfect example of how he manages to take what was an childish concept into a very turbilant and sophisiticated concept. Pluto is fantastic <3


----------



## ifira (Sep 11, 2006)

aaa, those were days where "happy" was out.

not very sure if u guys have read "happy" by Urasawa too =) *tries to find*


----------



## pakku (Oct 3, 2006)

First of all, Stephen's back and with a vengeance. I expect Pluto translations will soon follow.

Couldn't tell you how Astro Boy is as my experience with it is limited to vague memories of catching an episode or two of the cartoon at a very young age. I've been kind of interested in it since reading Pluto, though.

I'm not really a Happy! fan either, yet I still find myself reading it whenever more is released. Go figure.

As usually I find myself writing my posts in ugly point form. :/


----------



## vanh (Oct 23, 2006)

pakku, can we get Pluto from a certain site, even bittorent site, but releasing chapters regularly ? Unfortunately, they don't really have interest in this manga . But it's definitely one of the best mangas ever. 

@off topic : And do you know where to get H2 vol25-34  not from #lurk please


----------



## pakku (Oct 25, 2006)

Sure, I'll join you in pimping Pluto. How can I turn down a fan of Pluto, H2, Mushishi and Nana (well, you _were_ using a Nana avatar)...  

And the H2 is on its way, I should be able to upload it all tomorrow.


----------



## vanh (Oct 26, 2006)

pakku said:
			
		

> Sure, I'll join you in pimping Pluto. How can I turn down a fan of Pluto, H2, Mushishi and Nana (well, you _were_ using a Nana avatar)...



ah yes, I was  I only have up to chapter 23 in my PC, so how about making packs containing 3 chapters each. So I will upload the first 6 packs , which is up to chapter 18, and you upload  the rest ? then I will be pimped the next chapters too


----------



## Crowe (Oct 26, 2006)

I can help out with the Pluto pimping, how can I turn down a Pluto and Adachi fan D:

vol 26 & 27 H2 have been released <3


----------



## Crowe (Oct 26, 2006)

Is that Sendoh I see?!!?!!!


----------



## vanh (Oct 26, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Is that Sendoh I see?!!?!!!


 
I was supposed that yasha would be the first to ask . You're another Sendoh lover  ?



			
				pek said:
			
		

> vol 26 & 27 H2 have been released <3


 
Liar  link please <3


----------



## Crowe (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm a huge Slam dunk! fan D:

It's on #lurk, they actually released another volume too but they are all lq. I haven't had the opportunity to read them yet though.


----------



## mow (Nov 2, 2006)

Im just re reading Pluto again (thank you pekep <3) and fuck:


*Spoiler*: __ 



when gesichi meets robby's wife is so hard hitting ._. 


 and sums up why Urasawa = god of manga

EDIT: i suck at spoiler tags XD


----------



## vanh (Nov 2, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Spoiler*: __ 



especially when she said "Please don't erase my memories of him", I just felt like she was about to cry


----------



## pakku (Nov 4, 2006)

So it's occurred to me that most of you guys are missing out on the pages that are added to the tankobons because the scans we're pimping are all from the magazine serialization. So here's the scans of the covers and stuff:


*Spoiler*: __ 









You might have noticed that there seems to be two different covers for volume 1. Well, since Pluto is a big deal in Japan, they're releasing a more expensive, "deluxe" version of each volume of Pluto alongside the standard versions. For the extra yen spent, buyers of the deluxe versions get all color pages left intact, the size of the pages is considerably bigger for your viewing pleasure, higher quality paper (I think?) and bonus material like the overall sexier design of the book. Here's a picture illustrating the size difference:


----------



## pakku (Nov 4, 2006)

(continuing from my above post)

Here's the afterword, which talks a little about Tezuka, Urasawa, and the bright future of manga. I threw the table of contents in there, too.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Anyway, re-read the North #2 story a couple days ago as evidenced by my avatar... uooo


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 4, 2006)

Damn, those deluxe volumes look real neat and unique. If only they came to the US. xD
I want to see this "high quality" paper even if it does sound corny as hell.


----------



## vanh (Nov 5, 2006)

pakku said:
			
		

> Well, since Pluto is a big deal in Japan, they're releasing a more expensive, "deluxe" version of each volume of Pluto alongside the standard versions. For the extra yen spent, buyers of the deluxe versions get all color pages left intact, the size of the pages is considerably bigger for your viewing pleasure, higher quality paper (I think?) and bonus material like the overall sexier design of the book.


 
discrimination  When I convert the amount of money I have to pay for normal volume in Japan *about 600Yen* to my country's currency due to the current currency rate , I realise that there's no way in hell I could/would buy a whole manga series , like Berserk, Vagabond, Monster which are all over 15 volumes . Let alone "deluxe version"  So I will have to wait until a publisher here buys the copyright to publish the manga =/ So long . 



			
				pakku said:
			
		

> Anyway, re-read the North #2 story a couple days ago as evidenced by my avatar... uooo


----------



## Leraine (Nov 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 26_ 



It was bound to happen, but I kinda miss Atom.


----------



## pakku (Nov 5, 2006)

Kiwi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 26_
> 
> 
> 
> It was bound to happen, but I kinda miss Atom.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I dunno, personally I really wasn't expecting him to kill off Atom. I mean, he's _the goddamned Astro Boy_. Killing him, even in a manga, should be a crime against humanity.






vanh said:


> discrimination  When I convert the amount of money I have to pay for normal volume in Japan *about 600Yen* to my country's currency due to the current currency rate , I realise that there's no way in hell I could/would buy a whole manga series , like Berserk, Vagabond, Monster which are all over 15 volumes . Let alone "deluxe version"  So I will have to wait until a publisher here buys the copyright to publish the manga =/ So long .



Speaking of that, where are you from?


----------



## Kent (Nov 6, 2006)

I've read at least 10 chapters <33 *it's really great* 

goes to the pimping-street to get more Pluto 

The robot and human relationship is quite a difficult one..I guess..>__<;;

Atom is way cute


----------



## The End00 (Nov 13, 2006)

If it's by the guy who did 20th Century Boys then I should really check this out...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 15, 2006)

I was wonderif if there were scans of the chapters from the volumes instead of the magazines yet online?


----------



## pakku (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah, we've got the volume 1 scans at the pimping project now. I'll hook you up.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 16, 2006)

Hah, thanks.
I'll take a lok at it right now.


----------



## pakku (Dec 20, 2006)

The cover for the next volume has appeared, featuring Dr. Tenma. Yeah, I know, small image, but whatever. This book hits Japan sometime this month.


----------



## pakku (Dec 23, 2006)

Chapta 36, with promises that more chapters are soon to come!

Link 1

Link 2


----------



## conceptz (Jan 1, 2007)

After reading the latest chapter, I'm still in denial that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Atom is dead


----------



## pakku (Jan 1, 2007)

conceptz said:


> After reading the latest chapter, I'm still in denial that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto, this chapter somehow made me even more hopeful.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't get how to use IRC. T___T


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks bunches. ^^

I thoguht Pluto was on break or something cause of 21st CB.


----------



## conceptz (Jan 25, 2007)

Good chapter. It's a shame this manga isn't getting the attention it deserves.


----------



## pakku (Feb 26, 2007)

New chapter's out, folks. Number 39.


----------



## November 11 (Jun 3, 2007)

Finally more Pluto.

edit. Just realized i don't have chapter 40, could anyone upload it?


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 3, 2007)

north #2 was one of the greatest characters ever invented..


----------



## AgentMarth (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes! More Pluto!

But no! I don't have 39 or 40!

*goes off to try and find*


----------



## November 11 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## AgentMarth (Jun 4, 2007)

I second that, thanks alot.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 10, 2007)

so among all of Naoki Urasawa's work how would u rate Pluto compared to Monster and 20th CB, I'm currently reading Monster and 20th CB and I'm in love with his work that I want to read all of em. 

So would u highly recommend Pluto, or it's not on the same level as Monster & 20th CB?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 10, 2007)

JB008 said:


> so among all of Naoki Urasawa's work how would u rate Pluto compared to Monster and 20th CB, I'm currently reading Monster and 20th CB and I'm in love with his work that I want to read all of em.
> 
> So would u highly recommend Pluto, or it's not on the same level as Monster & 20th CB?



Personally I would put it on par with Monster and above 20th CB. I would defiantly recommend you read Pluto if you liked those other two


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 10, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Personally I would put it on par with Monster and above 20th CB. I would defiantly recommend you read Pluto if you liked those other two



Wow, then I'll have to check out the series.

What about his other work besides monster, 20th CB, and Pluto?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 10, 2007)

This is actually on the same level with Monster and 20th Century Boys?

And would I understand this manga if I never read Astro Boy?


----------



## pakku (Jun 10, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> As for Happy!, I havn't read any that series yet. To be honest I've kinda been avoiding it as I've heard that, while good, *it is a very depressing and pessimistic manga* which usually isn't my thing.



Nah, not really. The protagonist has plenty of stuff go wrong for her, but I for one never really felt bad or anything, really. It's a pretty light manga, despite everybody being against her, the sexy evil bitch succeeds, good characters being manipulated, etc.

Edit: 





> This is actually on the same level with Monster and 20th Century Boys?
> 
> And would I understand this manga if I never read Astro Boy?



Yes and yes.


----------



## CorrosiveMeso (Jun 11, 2007)

I think that being familiar with Astro Boy helps, even if it's not necessary. It's really cool to see how Urasawa changed the role/appearance of the characters. You'll have to buy the Astro Boy manga, of course, but you only need volume 3, and it's not out of print. I think it's worth the ten dollars (less if it's used).


----------



## vanh (Jun 24, 2007)

Just re-read 40 chaps in a row,about 5 of which is first time reads* not sure, 3 maybe. I've been so left behind with mangas these days >.>* .The same feeling was there when I got to the part when North #2 died . Really depressed . 

Anyone have the same thought that the manga is getting more confusing with more info piling up ? Yeah, only more confusing, and I'm not saying it's going down , still awesome. Also, do you guys have any idead when the next chapter is released ?


----------



## vanh (Jun 25, 2007)

Now, chapter 43? You didn't mean chap 41 and 42 were already out ?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 25, 2007)

All if not most of Urasawa's work needs re-reading due to the intense plot.


----------



## pakku (Jun 25, 2007)

vanh said:


> Now, chapter 43? You didn't mean chap 41 and 42 were already out ?



Yup.

Right here.


----------



## vanh (Jun 26, 2007)

Aye, so I didn't checked this thread carefully enough >.< Thanks pakku. Hope this Saturday chap 43 will be released,or else I will have to wait a whole month. No internet access .


----------



## pakku (Aug 4, 2007)

Way later than expected, I know, but here it is:

Chapter 43


----------



## AgentMarth (Aug 18, 2007)

This series doesn't get enough love. Its to great to pass up, but it seems most people just want the standard shonen no matter how much they bitch about them.

@pakku - Thanks for keeping us updated on the releases, i'm sure all of us who read it appreciate it.

Now to find a link to 44...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2007)

hrm I should catch up on pluto, I reached the end of v3 and then didn't hunt for single chapter stuff. Its such an incredibly touching series though, I felt for the characters so often D:


----------



## vanh (Aug 19, 2007)

True. Although I have said this many times, but still, when Norse #2 died, leaving the old man alone, I was sobbing ;_;


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 25, 2007)

I think I'm caught up now. Dr. Hoffman getting kidnapped by his own Security Bot and whatever the heck Geischt had to fight.


----------



## Paik4Life (Sep 1, 2007)

Can anyone provide 41 and 42 links?  The old ones are dead.  If not, it's cool.  I'll just have to mIRC them like I used to.  I just have to reinstall and re-register.  

I've been reading the series from the get go but wanted to let the chapters build up since releases don't come often.  I find his works definitely better to read in one lump sum.  I love Monster, but 20th is my absolute bible for manga in terms of literary genius.  I just never liked Dr. Tenma.  I thought he was a very weak protagonist.  Now, Kenji, he's such a great character to the point where he becomes a legend.

~Paik


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 22, 2007)

Pluto Ch. 45 is just DAMN AWESOME!

That's why I love Pluto.


----------



## Leraine (Oct 8, 2007)

Ahh, damn it! I wish I had even the slightest idea of what is going on.. =[

In which chapter was pluto's "special" flower revealed?


----------



## AgentMarth (Oct 8, 2007)

The chapter that had the tulip in the glass jar was chapter 41.


----------



## jyaaku (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks, AgentMarth


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2007)

Something I'm wondering, the manga begins with Pluto killing Montblanc which was the first robot he killed in the Astro Boy manga, given this, does that mean that Astro Boy himself appears later?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2007)

Astro does appear.  He makes his first appearance in chapter 7.

I love how much feeling and mood is in this manga, it's simply staggering.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope you've read Urasawa's earlier/on going mangas too; Monster and 20th Century Boys / 21st Century Boys.

Masterpieces.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt Gesicht actually "died." Well, I hope he didn't because that's like killing Tenma off in Monster


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> Astro does appear.  He makes his first appearance in chapter 7.
> 
> I love how much feeling and mood is in this manga, it's simply staggering.



cool.  I wanna see if they keep the dynamic between Astro's sister and Pluto, seeing Urasawa do his magic on that will be especially good.  Also curious, it's said in chapter 3 that there are 6 more that Pluto will go after, in the original Pluto had 7 targets.

EDIT: apparently no one knows that Bora exists


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I hope you've read Urasawa's earlier/on going mangas too; Monster and 20th Century Boys / 21st Century Boys.
> 
> Masterpieces.



Of course I have.  Those series are required reading.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> Browsing through this board and noticed not a single thread from this awesome manga.



Must have missed it: SkOTW 9: Song Lyrics Depicted

Anyways, I've been reading this series for some time now, truely another masterpiece. Not quite up to Monster level yet, but even better then 20th/21st CB IMO. Great stuff.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 17, 2007)

^ Yeah I was kind, "wtf? I'm sure moe created one long ago" 

*merging' Thanks scorpio.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 17, 2007)

What do you guys consider better? 20th CB or Monster.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 17, 2007)

I think Monster is better. 20th CB was amazing too but I haven't found many manga or anime that's in the league of Monster. It has the best plot I have seen or read. Period.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 17, 2007)

Knuckle said:


> What do you guys consider better? 20th CB or Monster.



Personally I would say Monster is better by quite a bit. 20th CB was really good, but I kinda felt that it was a bit inconsistant. Parts of it were spectacular, but others felt kinda dragged out. On the other hand, Monster was consistently pure win


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2007)

@ Akainu
You gotta dl those chapters 

Is Pluto weekly or monthly?


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 18, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> @ Akainu
> You gotta dl those chapters
> 
> Is Pluto weekly or monthly?



Definitely monthly since it started in 2003 and only has 40+ chapters so far.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks.  I'm now up to chapter 33.  good stuff so far.  also I would have lold so hard if Urasawa had reused monster Tenma for Dr. Tenma.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2007)

ok finally got up to 47.  Really good, the way 46 ended was quite a shocker.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 17, 2008)

Any news on the next release?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2008)

at least it's back on track


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2008)

*gasps*
*runs and downloads*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think the story can progress much if Epsilon dies  I hope we get more info on this "Bora" stuff since Urasawa's been hiding it for so long


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2008)

Atom coming back?
Epsilon about to do something?


I'm excited.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2008)

Link removed

51 and 52 have been scanned.

Based on how Pluto is loosely following Tezuka's original what's coming up next is:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Epsilon's death in front of one of his children




also on a funny note, behold the most original character design by Urasawa


----------



## Crowe (Apr 1, 2008)

Just caught up with Pluto; stopped reading when it was stuck at ch 33 or something; and damn...I love itx]


----------



## Dabura (Apr 1, 2008)

OMG that is exactly dr Reichwein from Monster

Chapter 52 ruled ^^ !


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 1, 2008)

Chapter 48 made me very sad. 

That teddy bear is fucking creepy though


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2008)

Just gets better and better, how can Urasawa top himself this time?


----------



## jyaaku (Apr 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Link removed
> 
> 51 and 52 have been scanned.







Kilowog said:


> also on a funny note, behold the most original character design by Urasawa




I've thunk it was Monster Reloaded  Dr Reichwein, great character


----------



## Gene (Jul 22, 2008)

*[Mangaddicted] Pluto - Chapter 53*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ch. 54_ 



NOOOOO EPSILON!!!


----------



## Gene (Jul 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ch.54_ 



pg. 23's bottom panel was amazing

also

NOOOOO EPSILON!!!


----------



## Gene (Jul 29, 2008)

*[Mangaddicted] Pluto - Chapter 55*


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 30, 2008)

55 made me sad 

Epislon


----------



## jyaaku (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the last three chapters  And what chapters!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 19, 2008)

phaw just caught back up, how good is Urasawa <3

just brilliant.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 1, 2009)

Chapter 56 has been released by Arienai!: MF


----------



## jyaaku (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks!!!


----------



## AgentMarth (Jan 2, 2009)

Nearly three month without a single post in this thread, for shame people.

Although, its really been so long, you kinda forget where the story left off.....


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 2, 2009)

Damn, that was good. Damn brilliant in fact. Damn.


----------



## Eleven (Jan 3, 2009)

New chapter yay


----------



## Crowe (Feb 25, 2009)

The latest Pluto chapter was incredibly moving and this is why Gesicht is one of my favorite Urasawa creations. He is evolving, the robots are evolving and not with chips inserted in them or them being modified but due to seeing the emotions/love shown by men and trying to understand them. Gesicht is doing so little by little, trying to understand the emotions and trying to imitate them. Seeing Gesicht holding that "robot baby" and saying"I will never let you go, not even if the world ends", I read it last night so this might be a bit wrong but still, is one of the more beautiful scenes I have read in a very long time. 

Can't believe that one man can create so many, near perfection, series.


----------



## Valky (Feb 25, 2009)

mistah pek said:


> The latest Pluto chapter was incredibly moving and this is why Gesicht is one of my favorite Urasawa creations. He is evolving, the robots are evolving and not with chips inserted in them or them being modified but due to seeing the emotions/love shown by men and trying to understand them. Gesicht is doing so little by little, trying to understand the emotions and trying to imitate them. Seeing Gesicht holding that "robot baby" and saying"I will never let you go, not even if the world ends", I read it last night so this might be a bit wrong but still, is one of the more beautiful scenes I have read in a very long time.
> 
> Can't believe that one man can create so many, near perfection, series.



Yea, agree with this one.


----------



## Gene (Apr 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 65_ 



Wait, what? It's over?


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 7, 2009)

it appears so  where else to go from here i wonder.


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2009)

I just read the first 7 chapters and I'm already hooked.

This looks to be a very promising manga.


----------



## Gene (Apr 23, 2009)

I should have started this when it was already completed because I'm pretty lost right now.


----------



## Aburamushi (Apr 23, 2009)

I finished reading it all. Urasawa is indeed a master. I't amazing how he turned the shounen-ish story of Astroboy into such an emotionally powerful seinen. 
North #2's three chapters were the best.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh, Urasawa. How do I love thee? Let me count the ways.


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm still on chapter 16. Don't ruin anything for me guys!


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2009)

I just finished it. A beautiful masterpiece. By far one of the best manga I have ever read.

Brau 15889 is my hero.


----------



## Fran (Jul 10, 2009)

They killed Atom...

 


edit: Oh god. This is fucking incredible. This tops Monster and 20th CB, my #1 / #2 favourites. So fucking deep man.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 10, 2009)

So can we talk about Billy Bat in this thread?


----------



## Sen (Jun 20, 2010)

I just read this manga, it was fantastic   One of those few manga that I read where I like almost all of the characters.  I couldn't help but like Pluto by the end even.  And all of the strongest robots, I wish that they had all lived ;______;  

Bumping to see if others want to discuss it


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 28, 2010)

Just finished this manga. A great spin on Astro-Boy. 

I'm now thinking bout some of the parts that I didn't understand at first. Pretty good job. It was a little weird trying to relate to robot love though .


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jun 29, 2010)

just finished too.  I've read urasawa before and as expected, pluto was great as well.

Only thing I didn't understand was why was Gesicht's memory of his kid erased?  Was it implied that one robot serial killer murdered him.  It was a late night when I read the last chapters but I'm pretty sure that was it.

Crazy how Urasawa can just turn out amazing manga series time and time again.  Its a shame that not many outside the manga world know of him.


----------



## Sen (Jul 5, 2010)

Yay for new readers too  

I never really watched Astro-Boy, almost wish I did because this was so awesome. 

@iamthewalrus- Yeah, the robot serial killer murdered Gesicht's son, so Gesicht murdered the robot serial killer in revenge.  Since he obviously had gone against the rules/his system, they erased his memories to fix him.  Basically attempting to erase all the hate he experienced from losing his son too.  That's what I think anyway, so sad though


----------



## yo586 (Jul 5, 2010)

This is indeed a great manga, and one of those stories that captivates you so even when you are done reading it you are still thinking about it for quite a while afterwards.  The art, the setting, and the premise all are uniquely amazing.

That said, I have a few issues with a couple of the themes of the manga.  The idea that one needs great sorrow to evolve is not true in my opinion.  I see no reason why AI cannot evolve with positive interactions and experiences.

Also, not sure I understand why extreme hate is the only thing that could wake up both the world's best AI and Atom.  I'd have preferred that simply a sense of purpose or vision would be enough to wake up a dormant AI.  The supposition that hate is the only thing that can wake up an AI that calculates "millions of personalities" simply does not make logical sense to me.

All that said, I still really enjoyed reading this.  It is one of the best scifi stories of any medium I've ever seen/read.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 5, 2010)

Actually it does to me. Hate is an emotion that is not as abstract as love. Love is an abstraction, but hate is an absolute bottomless pit. All other emotions are common to the condition of being a living creature, but hate is an distinctly human emotion that allows us to kill millions on top of millions without second thought or compunction.


----------



## yo586 (Jul 5, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Actually it does to me. Hate is an emotion that is not as abstract as love. Love is an abstraction, but hate is an absolute bottomless pit. All other emotions are common to the condition of being a living creature, but hate is an distinctly human emotion that allows us to kill millions on top of millions without second thought or compunction.



There are stories of chimps and other highly social intelligent species doing things that we might call hate, or acts of violence against one another for seemingly no reason.  I would hesitate to say it is purely a human condition, although we certainly do take it to a level no other animal has.

I agree that love is possibly the most abstract emotion, but there are several permutations of "good" emotions that should be able to awaken a comatose brain as effectively as hatred.  Examples off the top of my head are a strong desire to protect, to teach, to restore/heal, etc.

I love this manga but would have enjoyed more of a discussion on this rather than just the assumption that hate/sorrow are necessities for evolution and distinct consciousness.  That would have made this manga gone from great to top 3 for me.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Mar 17, 2011)

More people need to read this.  Now.


This is actually the first series by Urasawa that I've read (not that I haven't heard about the greatness of his works), and now I can understand why people call him one of the greatest mangaka of all time. 

The story was simply amazing, even more so if you've read Tezuka's original storyline.  I don't know how the hell Urasawa managed to follow it so faithfully and still expand the idea into such a masterpiece.


I suppose I'll read Monster next...I've been putting it off for long enough.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 17, 2011)

I've finished Monster. And I loved it.

I might check this out, too.


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey, all you guys that are new to the board. 

Read this manga.


----------

